# trial lake



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

road open to the lake... campground still closed. lake still iced over.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

good luck driving to the lake. wont happen. as of today


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya. snotel site picked up 7 inches of new snow...


----------

